# entry



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

this is my female dt 
hope she wins!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I like her coloring!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Shes so cute!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, nice fish! I love her coloring as well!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

D'awwwe she is ADORABLE!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

She is so cute and tiny!!! i love her! Where did you get her?


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

petco.
they labeled her as veiltail female


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

She's so tiny, Awwww!
Nice fish!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> petco.
> they labeled her as veiltail female


ugh! a lot of stores label wrong. lol I want a DT female so bad. im looking to breed with a marbled DTHM She is just very small and clean


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww, so cute! Her finnage is very even, unlike most double-tail females.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

She is a doll....I love DT females!

Where do we submit our entries for the fish of the month?


----------

